# ANT, ProGuard und Java heap space



## Saxony (14. Feb 2008)

Hiho,

also ich versuche gerade ein Buildscript unter Eclipse für eine etwas größere Javaapplikation zu erstellen.

Dabei stoße ich auf folgendes Problem:



			
				ANT Buld Script hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BUILD FAILED
> C:\Projects\Java\MYApp\build\MyApp\build.xml:157: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space



Nun habe ich gelesen, dass dies über ANT_OPTS zu beheben wäre.
Dazu habe ich schon folgendes probiert:

1. direktes setzen von ANT_OPTS als System- bzw. Uservariable mit den Werten "-Xms256M -Xmx512M"
2. hinzufügen von set ANT_OPTS=-Xms256M -Xmx512M in der Datei ANT_HOME/bin/ant.bat
3. forken meines javac-Tasks im buildfilfe selber -> nur tritt der Fehler nicht beim task javac sondern beim task proguard auf und dieser kennt kein fork
4. direktes vorheriges setzen von set ANT_OPTS=-Xms256M -Xmx512M über cmd

Leider alles ohne Erfolg. Tja was kann ich nun noch probieren?

Vielen Dank!

Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Führst du das unter Eclipse aus? In der Workspace VM, oder einer eigenen?


----------



## Saxony (14. Feb 2008)

Hiho,

ich mach das direkt in Eclipse über den ANT-View und Run as -> ANT Build.

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Ja, aber welche VM ist dafür ausgewählt? Lass dir mal den Launch Dialog anzeigen.


----------



## Saxony (14. Feb 2008)

Ähm ja gerne! Was ist und vor allem wo finde ich den Launch Dialog? 

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Run as -> Ant build... (die '...' gehören dazu  :wink: )


----------



## Saxony (14. Feb 2008)

So da ist bei mir unter JRE: Separate JRE angewählt

[edit]
So also mit Same as Workspace gehts 

Ist es das worauf du hinaus wolltest ?
[/edit]


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2008)

Du kannst auch eine separate nehmen, musst dann aber die entsprechenden VM Argumente eintragen.


----------



## Saxony (15. Feb 2008)

Jo und genau das funktioniert wieder nicht!
Führt zum gleichen (etwas anderen) Fehler wie oben schon beschrieben! 
Aber die Workspace VM zu nehmen hat doch keine weiteren Nachteile oder?

[edit]
Aha alles klar VM argumente richtig schreiben hilft!
Also auch mit Separate JRE und den RICHTIGEN parametern funzt es auch!
[/edit]

Also dann vielen Dank Wildcard! Bekommst auch nachträglich noch ne Valentinscard! 

bye Saxony


----------

